# Spraying texture



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

This looks like a great site , thanks to all!

I do have a question, when spraying a light texture over ceiling and walls-no grit added- are there any guide lines on the amount of water added to the sheetrock plaster, and any help with a loose rule of thumb for the amount of plaster needed to cover cetain sq ft of wall surface? Any trade magazines out there for any tech tips?

Any help would be great, I am kinda a one man army here Thanks


----------



## jdlong (Nov 2, 2004)

Mixing proportions take some experimenting and are almost an art. Nozzel size, air pressure, and texture patterns are a factor too. I have not kept track as to how much water I add. I keep adding water so that a stick such as a piece of lath will stand in the mix and slowly or barely move. It is best you get some scraps of rock and practice. Keep track of the different proportions and write them down on the samples you shoot. I use a beater on a right angle driil and mix it in a 5 gallon pail. The consistency depends on how thick you want the texture on the wall too. The thickness of the texture also determines the amount of coverage. 1 gal for 150 sq ft gives me minimal spatter thickness with a thinner mix. Or 50 sq ft for an orange peel thickness with a heavier mix.

I like to set the regulator to 20 PSI with the texture gun dry and wide open (around 30 to 40 PSI closed). I also have small ball valve attached to the texture gun so I can adjust air volume as I spray.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

*Spray texture*

To jdlong :Thumbs: Thank you very much for the tips and info !


----------



## molney (Jan 14, 2005)

*texturing*

I have a mobile home and would like to texture the walls. but the wall are like sheetrock with wallpaper on them already made. how would i do this. someone has told me just to use kilz first and that should hold?


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

We did something like this as a favor for a GC, this was an older home that was being converted from single family to a duplex. We used a coat of Gardz and then shot the texture. Came out looking very nice after finish paint and saved him a ton of $$ over replacing or overlaying the plaster with drywall. Gardz is made by Zinsser & is available at home centers and even some wally world stores. Good stuff! :Thumbs:


----------



## drywalldad (Mar 21, 2005)

a bucket of mudd will usualy cover about 10 to 12 boards


----------

